# Weaving- Kitchen towels



## JuneB

I finally finished them. These were woven on a 12 dent Rigid Heddle with a size 10 crochet thread.Next project a scarf with beads


----------



## lovey

Nice job!


----------



## brenda m

Nice. Webs has their 3/2, 5/2, and 8/2 cones of cotton on sale right now is you can use it.


----------



## amoamarone

Very nice!


----------



## JuneB

I want to do this next


----------



## mama879

Wow your towels are wonderful. I have plans on doing some for gifts for Christmas how wide did you make yours I keep going back and forth then on the length I want to make three all at once with white back grounds also. They are really nice have fun with your next project. Looks like fun.


----------



## Cdambro

They are really nice and I am sure really nice to use.


----------



## amoamarone

JuneB said:


> I want to do this next


Oooh, love this!


----------



## Fluteplayer7

Beautiful!


----------



## JuneB

Mama 879
I made them 22 inch wide by 20 allowed for hem on each end.Today I'm starting my scarf if I can find the right beads.


----------



## Longtimer

very lovely


----------



## Babalou

Those are really nice.


----------



## Lsay3

Beautiful. I'm working up to that skill level. How much of the crochet thread did you use to make two towels?

Do any of you find yourselves passing up the knitting stuff and zipping down to the weaving section then going back and reading about knitting? I'm so happy we have this weaving section.


----------



## Spooly

Very nice towels.


----------



## AiLin

Impressive!


----------



## engteacher

JuneB said:


> Mama 879
> I made them 22 inch wide by 20 allowed for hem on each end.Today I'm starting my scarf if I can find the right beads.


Beautiful. Question: how did you do the hems? I'm still a beginner and have only a 10" loom but I could make washclohs.


----------



## brenda m

You can make the "rolling towels" with the smaller looms. There is a thread on ravelry to make rolling towels that are narrow and longer than usual and button together to use on stoves and in workshops (for the husbands). For kitchen use I usually make a 15 or 16X25 towel or the rolling towel.


----------



## sockyarn

Very well done and so professional.


----------



## JeanneW

I love them!


----------



## BirchPoint

Beautiful job! And the beaded scarf idea is interesting. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## mama879

JuneB said:


> Mama 879
> I made them 22 inch wide by 20 allowed for hem on each end.Today I'm starting my scarf if I can find the right beads.


Thank you I have been looking at so many different patterns just to see the best size. Have fun with your next project I'm working on a bag now in my sari yarn.


----------



## mama879

A regular hem double over and sewn.


----------



## one more row

Yes!!!I am 1st a knitter, but weave a little. I hurry through the knitting stuff, wanting to know more about weaving. I am a spinner and dyer, but weaving is gaining fast, with me. Thanks for feeding me more thoughts on weaving.
Keep knitting, 
One More Row


----------



## JuneB

Lasay3
For the towels I used one regular size 10 thread and about 1/2 of a giant one for the white and only around 1/2 of the red.I had a lot in my stash just had to get more white.Working on this scarf with beads


----------



## JuneB

Engteacher
I did a rolled hem... Roll it... Pin it...press it .. And machine sew.


----------



## mama879

Oh so pretty I love your scarf my favorite color but white and I do not mix. I like the blue though and the beads.


----------



## blawler

Beautiful towels!!! Aloha... Bev


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful towels!!!!!!


----------



## nellig

Your towels are beautiful. What a nice job.


----------



## wordancer

Oh, very nice indeed!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

Those are gorgeous. I really want to weave dishcloths. Really, really want to. I have a Knitters Loom by Ashford so twenty inches would be my max. All I've woven so far is a couple of scarves. These may inspire me to actually get my butt in gear and do it.


----------



## mama879

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> Those are gorgeous. I really want to weave dishcloths. Really, really want to. I have a Knitters Loom by Ashford so twenty inches would be my max. All I've woven so far is a couple of scarves. These may inspire me to actually get my butt in gear and do it.


My next project. Towels for gifts. I made some table runners for gifts. I have a bag on my loom now. Made from Sari yarn thinking about place mats to.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

Am I selfish? I want towels for my new kitchen. 
Silly question. #10 crochet cotton. Is that the stuff my grandma made doilies out of?


----------



## mama879

Yup I asked that question some time ago. You can use it. I have so much and I wanted to use it up now I found the perfect way to.


----------



## ruthe516

Weaving with crochet cotton can become rather expensive. It is much more cost effective if you buy cones of cotton. The size 5/2 or 10/2 mae a lovely towel. One can wind many yards of warp at one time and then experiment with diffenent treadlings. If you have a rigid heddle you can also lift threads to make patterns. This cotton can be had at Webs (yarn.com) or many other vendors. Happy weaving.


----------



## mama879

I have so much crochet cotton I bought a huge bag at a estate sale. I want to use it up.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

I have a crochet cotton too and now I can use it. Yay!!!


----------



## betty boivin

Very nice!


----------

